# Lennox Unit dead condenser fan motor



## bjanczak (May 29, 2011)

I have a 10acc-036-230-02 Lennox. Service guy was just here and said the capacitor was good and the motor is shot. Does anyone know a part number or specs for this motor? Quote to repair the motor and new capacitor was $670!!! I have a Grainger right down the street and am more than capable of swapping the motor and capacitor.

Thanks


----------



## paul52446m (May 30, 2011)

bjanczak said:


> I have a 10acc-036-230-02 Lennox. Service guy was just here and said the capacitor was good and the motor is shot. Does anyone know a part number or specs for this motor? Quote to repair the motor and new capacitor was $670!!! I have a Grainger right down the street and am more than capable of swapping the motor and capacitor.
> 
> Thanks



Take the motor out and take it to Grainger and they and a would guess they could match it up for you.  Paul


----------



## immmykidsdad (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks to all who post here, and for your sharing, kindness and help.  I had a similar problem.  lennox 10acc-360-320-02.  Condensor fan would come on for a few mins and then off.  I could hear condensor still working.  While fan ran, the air in register was cool.  I went and replaced it with a 50/7.5 440 vac capacitor (someone on another post wrote they don't use the 370 vac anymore) and the a/c is working fine.  YIPPEE!  27.00$ total.  After 2 days of heat, we needed it.  I had to fix myself because the technician that was coming today called in sick.  It was worth the 27$ gamble.  My a/c unit is 8 years old, so i figured since this was a common complaint it'd try it.  Thanks again to you all.   Sean


----------

